# Stop the insanity!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was horrified to read this in the paper this morning. Under these guidelines, I have 4 VERY dangerous dogs in my house. Too bad they don't take the loose, roaming, aggresive, charging pit mixes in our area as seriously.

'Dangerous' label dogs Plano family's Siberian husky 8 years after duck-chasing incident | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Pets | Dallas Morning News

Oh, and I had to show DH Jill's gorgeous pics of Finn out in the water chasing birds.......now THERE'S a dangerous site if I ever saw one. ROFL.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I so agree Betty!! I was so angry to see this. It is insane. I can't believe city officials don't realize when some charge like this is crazy but that is bureauocracy for you. 

Dogs especially goldens are bred to chase and retrieve ducks.
I hope the publicity gives Plano idiots some insight!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is real??? My gosh...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know ..... I think Penny looks pretty darn scary !!!!  
Duck chasing = dangerous dogs it's true!!! Murphy caught a baby duck in our backyard and we had to take the little duck back to the pond so he could wash the dog slobber off


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

janine said:


> I don't know ..... I think Penny looks pretty darn scary !!!!
> Duck chasing = dangerous dogs it's true!!! Murphy caught a baby duck in our backyard and we had to take the little duck back to the pond so he could wash the dog slobber off


 
Oh yes, that Penny. And, I have to admit that Cody is a serial offender.......and he doesn't even discriminate. He's been known to actually catch a few mid air.............. sparrows, pigeons, and (sadly) the neighbor's canary.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

What boggles the mind is the amount of money spent on it! Like the courts don't have enough serious stuff to deal with.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my, thats ridicules!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps we can make a difference by mailing some logical insights... God knows they need it. [email protected]


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I read this over breakfast and chuckled. Years back our golden, while we lived in a nearby suburb to Plano, had the audacity to lunge at a squirrel and force it up a tree. An animal friendly "neighbor" called the police on us! The joke was on her though because our neighborhood policeman was also our dog sitter and was a elementary school friend of my husband. He came out chuckled and looked at Beau and said "good boy". He told us he told the "neighbor" she needed to understand that dogs do these things and since he was on leash there were no violations of any city ordinances.

Fast forward to moving to Dallas, the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, and walking Beau by a bush. He went in and came out with a chirping squirrel in his mouth. Hubby and I both said DROP at the same time, and good boy that he was, he did! The squirrel went chattering across the street. Beau got a scratch in his mouth so home we went to get him in the car and drive him to the closest veterinary clinic. This clinic had house cats and the veterinarian could not stop laughing when she heard what happened (why I don't know).... the police were not called and Beau was not labelled as Dangerous by anyone. 

Several years later Barkley actually "retrieved" a feral cat out of some bushes... Hubby went in to save the cat and got some cat bites and scratches for his reward. We went to the doc in the box to get him cleaned up and antibiotics and the doctor told us by law he was required to report the incident to the County and City. When we got home the County Health Dept called and strongly recommended a series of rabies shots. The City was contacted since the feral cat lived on city property. The day hubby finished his rabies shots the city called to tell us they found the cat and they needed us to identify it. We went to the shelter and it was indeed the same cat. Sadly, as soon as it cleared quarantine it was to be euthanized because it had a "bite" history, never mind it was self defense from our dog. Animal Control could care less about Barkley nabbing the cat and did not label him dangerous. 

What the city of Plano is doing is just plain stupid!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Obviously the city of Plano has excess money, and residents are due a tax rebate. Perhaps the schools could use some extra $$, or the police department. I cannot fathom a dog being branded as "dangerous" because it chased a duck. My dogs chase rabbits, quail and anything that moves in our yard or during walks. Mila went after a lizard on the patio one day. I think it's time for a major uprising of the citizens and a house cleaning at animal control. The only 'dangerous' creatures in that story are the bureaucrats.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jackson'smom said:


> obviously the city of plano has excess money, and residents are due a tax rebate. Perhaps the schools could use some extra $$, or the police department. I cannot fathom a dog being branded as "dangerous" because it chased a duck. My dogs chase rabbits, quail and anything that moves in our yard or during walks. Mila went after a lizard on the patio one day. I think it's time for a major uprising of the citizens and a house cleaning at animal control. The only 'dangerous' creatures in that story are the bureaucrats.


 
amen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Obviously the city of Plano has excess money, and residents are due a tax rebate. Perhaps the schools could use some extra $$, or the police department. I cannot fathom a dog being branded as "dangerous" because it chased a duck. My dogs chase rabbits, quail and anything that moves in our yard or during walks. Mila went after a lizard on the patio one day. I think it's time for a major uprising of the citizens and a house cleaning at animal control. The only 'dangerous' creatures in that story are the bureaucrats.


The city government would have rewrite the city ordinance to correct this situation. Apparently any complaint against a dog automatically requires a dangerous dog label.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> The city government would have rewrite the city ordinance to correct this situation. Apparently any complaint against a dog automatically requires a dangerous dog label.


 
Then they should get busy writing to rectify this issue. This puts the family and dog in a terrible position and risk. Heaven forbid he would get out and turned in to a shelter.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Update: Dog Owner Loses*


Plano jury fines dog owner for missing signs | Dallas-Fort Worth Communities - News for Dallas, Texas - The Dallas Morning News

We're not moving to Plano! Our dog barks at squirrels....I'd be afraid he might be labelled dangerous!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Plano jury fines dog owner for missing signs | Dallas-Fort Worth Communities - News for Dallas, Texas - The Dallas Morning News
> 
> We're not moving to Plano! Our dog barks at squirrels....I'd be afraid he might be labelled dangerous!


 
True. They'd have Toby and Cody on the canine chain gang!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow has chased a few ducks before. I had no idea I was living with such a wild and dangerous animal.

Some people really lack any form of common sense.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When we lived in a suburb just south of Plano we had a lady call the police on our dog Beau because he lunged and barked at a squirrel that ran up a tree in response.  The squirrel was never in danger but she thought our dog's lunge and barking traumatized the poor little thing. The police officer that took that call was a close friend of my husband growing up and dog sat for Beau at our house when we went out of town! He came in the house, had a nice visit with us as we laughed at the crazies in this world, then he went back to the nutcase to tell her no laws were broken but we'd make sure to try to keep our dog from barking at the squirrels (yea, right :no. 

I figure the original complainant in the Plano case was a close relative of our nutty neighbor!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

The thing about common sense is that it's not so common! lol


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Stupidity is running rampant in this country.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sheesh, I would bet 90% of dogs would chase ducks, or mice, or any other smaller critter. Don't they get that? It's normal dog stuff to give chase after all. Now, I could see if it was a cronic problem and they had gone to let the dog chase the ducks on a regular basis, but one time? 

All three of these guys would be labeled as well. Ticket will chase/herd anything, Bender will want to go make friends with them, and Storee would just be annoyed they were still moving as it's that much harder for her to pick them up and bring them to me!

Maybe they should get a ton of emails from dog lovers saying they won't move there! I know the one small town near here had a 'two dog limit' law, it hit the papers as an agility junky who lives there wanted a third dog and they turned it down, and in the same article they said animal control does a 'welcome to town, get rid of one of your three dogs or else' visit. I think they got so much hassle they've changed the laws to allow for three dogs. Really it shouldn't be about number of dogs but number of violations - if someone lives next to me with ten dogs I never know about, I'd rather that than one dog pooping on my lawn and barking all night!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Stupidity is running rampant in this country.


That is the quote of the day!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Why isnt there a law about that duck running loose? LOL They are more of a hazard than that dog. They pullute the ponds, walk across the roads in front of traffic, hanging all over the yard wether you want them there or not. 
I guess all mine would be labeled dangerous also as there are ducks and geese in our neighborhood and they keep having babies each year. In fact one walked right up to the car door as I was opening it to get out and I told it to get back as I opened the back door to let CoCo out from the vet visit. He saw it and about pulled my arm off. That duck flew so fast, I dont think he will be back. But because my neighbor two houses down feeds them, they think everyone will feed them and walk right into your garage if it is open and to the door and bump on the door to get something to eat.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats just stupid Shelley loves to chase ducks if tho i call her back she still can't help it as its in her blood. Shelley never gets close to them actually the ducks play with her lol. I often see them swimming towards Shelley then when Shelley swims after them they fly a bit in front wait till Shelley gets closer till eventually Shelley gives up and comes back. Does that mean Shelley is a dangerous dog lol.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

*sigh* you know what gets me? The people that report dogs for doing something like chasing a duck. By all means Lincoln should have quiet a few orange rings around his collar he chases chipmunks and has actually caught a few -leaves!-  Seriously though some people have no lives of their own god.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow that must mean my dogs are vicious killers. The Mastiff rolls over so you'll rub her belly any chance she gets, and Murphy wags his tail (in a very vicious way, lol.) 

Some people.


----------

